# fernwartung von wago 750-842 über ethernet (internet)



## dr1101 (3 April 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen wago- controller der serie 750-842 zugelegt. diesen möchte ich nun über das internet fernwarten bzw. zunächst einmal die integrierte weboberfläche anschauen. über das lokale netzwerk ist das kein problem. die internetverbindung ist in ordnung. 

die wago 750-842 ist über netzwerk an eine avm fritzbox wlan 7030 angeschlossen. 

ich habe mir bei dyndns.org einen account angelegt. in den fritzbox einstellungen habe ich die daten von dyndns.org übernommen. wenn ich mich nun bei dyndns.org einlogge sehe ich, dass die ip- adresse regelmäßig aktualisiert wird.

in der portweiterleitung der fritzbox habe ich mir einen port für "andere anwendungen" aktiviert.

bezeichnung: "wago750-842"
protokoll: "tcp"
von port: "80" bis port: ""
an ip-adresse: ip-adresse der wago 750-842
an port: "2455"

wenn ich nun vom internet aus meinen host von dyndns.org eingebe mit dem zusatz ":2455",  für den eingestellten port 
(z.b. wago750842.homeftp.net:2455), erhalte ich keine antwort.

woran kann das liegen?

kann mir jemand bei diesem problem weiterhelfen oder hat erfahrungen damit?

bin dafür sehr dankbar

schönen gruß


----------



## eloboy (3 April 2009)

1.  
   hast du schon mal eine anders Gerät/PC vom Internet aus angesprochen?
   (hinter der FritzBox).


2. Ist das Standartgateway auf der Wago eingerichtet?


----------



## dr1101 (4 April 2009)

zu 1.
nein. 

zu 2.
gateway war noch nicht eingerichtet. das habe ich jetz gemacht. muss ich bei der gateway adresse etwas beachten, oder kann ich eine "willkürliche" adresse vergeben?

zur info:
wenn ich im browser nur meinen host von dyndns.org eingebe (z.b. wago750842.homeftp.net), ohne die portweiterleitung an port 2455, wird mir ein weißer bildschirm angezeigt. browser meldet "fertig"
mit portweiterleitung an port 2455 erhalte ich wiederum die meldung, dass die seite nicht aufgerufen werden kann.


----------



## Kieler (4 April 2009)

dr1101 schrieb:


> gateway war noch nicht eingerichtet. das habe ich jetz gemacht. muss ich bei der gateway adresse etwas beachten, oder kann ich eine "willkürliche" adresse vergeben?



Die Fritzbox ist Dein  Gateway. Also musst die deren IP eintragen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2009)

Mal eine Beispielkonfiguration um auf den Webserver zuzugreifen:

SPS:     192.168.1.20
Router:  192.168.1.1

Einrichtung an der SPS:
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Einrichtung am Router:
Portweiterleitung von extern Port 80 an intern 192.168.1.20 auf Port 80

Subnetzmaske an allen Geräten auf 255.255.255.0 einstellen.


Wenn ich deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, hast du den externen Port 80 auf den Port 2455 der SPS umgeleitet. Da läuft aber nichts was mit einer HTTP-Anfrage etwas anfangen kann.


----------



## zotos (5 April 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, hast du den externen Port 80 auf den Port 2455 der SPS umgeleitet. Da läuft aber nichts was mit einer HTTP-Anfrage etwas anfangen kann.



Der Port 2455 dient als Zugang zum Programmieren.


----------



## dr1101 (7 April 2009)

vielen dank für die antworten.

welchen port müßte ich den verwenden um auf die wago 750-842 weitergeleitet zuwerden?


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 April 2009)

hallo,
2455, ich weiss nicht wie es bei der 842 ist, aber bei der 841 muss ich die ports einzeln freischalten. gibt es nicht ein anwendungsbeispiel bei wago für fernwartung der 842


----------



## dr1101 (7 April 2009)

danke für den tipp.

ich hab mich nochmal bei wago.de umgeschaut. in der anleitung "a103208" stehen die portnummer welche ich benötigt habe. eine bekannter hat die verbindung von sich zuhause aus getestet. ohne probleme. 

aber: jetzt kann jeder auf meine wago ohne schutz zugreifen. kann ich den port durch ein passwort schützen o.ä.?

gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 April 2009)

hallo,
das ist richtig, sehr unwahrscheinlich das einer deine wago hackt, aber was du brauchst oder was die firmen auch machen ist vpn.
und das sieht dann so aus:http://www.tsh.ipactive.de/  ich würde es auch gerne versuchen vpn leider hab ich noch kein opfer gefunden.


----------



## o_prang (7 April 2009)

Hi,

ich denke auch es geht nur mit einer VPN Verbindung zwischen dem Fernwartungs-PC und dem Router vor Ort, an dem die WAGO hängt.
Zunächst muss der Router VPN fähig sein (z.B. Open VPN). Dieser wird dann mit dem Server (Fernwartungs-PC) verbunden. Dabei ist ein Austausch von Sicherheitszertifikaten nötig. Diese sind im Server sowie in dem Client eingegeben.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist einen Router wie das eWON zu nehmen. Dieser ist VPN fähig und verbindet sich mit einem Dienst namens "Talk2M". Dieser verbindet den Fernwartungs-PC mit dem eWON mittels einem VPN-Tunnel. Man braucht nahezu keine Kenntnisse um so einen VPN-Tunnel aufzubauen.
Dann kann man sicher sein, dass niemand an die Stuerung rankommt.


----------

